# Running



## lonecoyote (Jul 16, 2004)

Is running a self defense strategy or not? There is always someone who says in a post that they would run in a certain situation. But there are a couple of things that give me pause about running. I've lived in some pretty bad places, not proud of it or hardcore or anything, just circumstances, and I've seen street fights, and when I've seen people people run, they invariably get chased. I think it sets loose something in the prehistoric animal part of our minds, some kind of predator/prey link. I think a lot of people would be better served by standing their ground, even vs. weapons. I'd rather get stabbed or shot in the gut than in the back. Both would probably be the end of me anyway. Running against multiple attackers is a really bad idea too, as one can take the angle on you and catch you pretty easily. This may just be me, as I'm not much of a sprinter anyway. So what does everyone think? Is running the best last resort? Should it be the first resort?


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 16, 2004)

It's harder to hit a moving target.  As well, if you're talking about multiple attackers, the least you'll accomplish is create some space between them, which is a good thing.  Put me down as an advocate of the "run" as a self - defence technique.


----------



## lonecoyote (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Flatlander. It's absolutely harder to hit a moving target I agree, but at the same I feel like you need to have an awareness of what is going to happen, which may be tough if you are facing the opposite direction running away. Also, you haven't addressed the psychology of running. It can turn what some folks call an "interview" where someone is asessing your status as a possible victim into a gleeful moving beat-down. If you are running you are most definitely prey in the mind of a predator. I guess I'm against, though not in all situations, running as a first line defense strategy.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jul 16, 2004)

one thing that comes to mind is "rep-factor". in a neighborhood where everyone knows you, running away could lead to future confrontations, and loss of respect from others. not right, but it happens. when i was a kid i got beat up at school in front of everyone by a kid bigger than i was. my dad told me to wait until after class had started the next day, walk in late, and start pounding the guy. a little extreme, in retrospect, but it worked. 

as an adult, it's a case-by-case situation. i have been in several fights, some with weapons, some not, and i'd still run if i thought it'd save my life.

AJ


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree that it should be a situational dicision, as opposed to a carved in stone sort of thing.  I see your points.


----------



## lonecoyote (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for the perspective, flatlander, AJ, I'm glad you are here, I really enjoy reading what you have to say. I'm agreeing that it is a situational thing as well. So what might be some things that influence your decision to run? I am a pretty big (round) well fed guy. Open field running, through a parking lot or similar space is not going to be my strong suit against some people. I do run for exercise , though, and try to take care of myself, so with some adrenaline I might surprise myself but I think personal attributes are a factor in the decision whether or not to run. What are some other factors that would influence whether or not you run?


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 16, 2004)

Running and shouting "FIRE" at the top of your lungs can be a good strategy, the only thing i would worry about is if the attacker(s) had a gun.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Jul 16, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Is running a self defense strategy or not? There is always someone who says in a post that they would run in a certain situation. But there are a couple of things that give me pause about running. I've lived in some pretty bad places, not proud of it or hardcore or anything, just circumstances, and I've seen street fights, and when I've seen people people run, they invariably get chased. I think it sets loose something in the prehistoric animal part of our minds, some kind of predator/prey link. I think a lot of people would be better served by standing their ground, even vs. weapons. I'd rather get stabbed or shot in the gut than in the back. Both would probably be the end of me anyway. Running against multiple attackers is a really bad idea too, as one can take the angle on you and catch you pretty easily. This may just be me, as I'm not much of a sprinter anyway. So what does everyone think? Is running the best last resort? Should it be the first resort?



Hey man, NB(New Balance)-Jitsu is the simplest form of self defense there is. I can agree that running away is not always the best stategy. You have to have a safe place to run to; otherwise, you might just get chased down and hurt.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 16, 2004)

What would cause me to run or stay and do it up?  That's a bloody good question.  I'm going to have to think about that for awhile....:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 16, 2004)

A good question:  Running away to where?

I think running is a very good, viable option if you can get away alive and preferably unhurt.

As a comparison of where if getting away, then running to a store may be a better alternative than running down a dark empty alley.

Getting away will often be my first option, but it will depend upon the threat and the situation and whether others are with me.  If fighting becomes a necessity, then I will do that.  For example, if I have my kids with me, I sure am NOT going to run and leave my kids in a dangerous situation.  Discussing the subject of self defense when accompanied with kids will be a whole new thread.

- Ceicei


----------



## lonecoyote (Jul 16, 2004)

Indeed, running away to where? And what if loved ones are with you? situational awareness. Thanks , Ceicei. I came up with this topic because I think it could be the most important question, to run or to fight. Running could definitely make things worse, though, turn someone from a potential victim into a definite lock as a scared helpless target. I won't know for sure until something happens, hope it doesn't. hope it doesn't happen to any of us.


----------



## 8253 (Jul 17, 2004)

Sometimes i wish that i could run away from certain situations, however i have never been able to run very far.  Unfortunately this makes it to where i cant really go anywhere so i will just stand my ground and do my best.  On a good note though, i can either get out of the fight by being long winded or the thing that i am best at, sticking my foot in my mouth up to the knee and making them laugh to hard at me to want to fight.


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 17, 2004)

If you define running by ignoreing a jerk and or a situation and walking away and or appollogizing even if your right..yea its the best thing. If your talking about just turning a beating feet..It depends if theyre fast and you wont see them again


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm sure you're familiar with the tired old cliche' "He who runs away, lives to fight another day" ?? 
Well, it's true. 
 :asian:


----------



## OULobo (Jul 19, 2004)

Running is a great option if you are in shape for it. Most punks that initiate violent encounters are not in the condition to chase you down. Most criminals don't go to the gym and work on cardio, most addicts looking for cash won't/can't give chase, most drunken fools will settle for calling names at your back or are too drunk to gear up for a run. Even if they give chase, if you are in shape, you can out run them or tire them out to even the playing field for a more hands-on confrontation. The most obvious reasons for running are safety, humility and lack of liability. 

The three biggest problems with running are fitness, situation (as mentioned) and ego (the biggest one). You always have to ask, can I out run this guy, his friends and his weapons (knife, gun, car); can I realistically leave the setting with exceptable losses (nothing of excessive value to leave, have an accessible way out); do I have the cajones to tie up my pride and flee. 

On a side note I heard that the reason why so many legal cases involving self defense in the home are slanted toward the defender is because he has no ohter viable place to run.


----------



## OULobo (Jul 19, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Running and shouting "FIRE" at the top of your lungs can be a good strategy, the only thing i would worry about is if the attacker(s) had a gun.



That could get you charged with inciting a panic.


----------



## hkg (Jul 30, 2004)

i agree with flatlander, it is very dependant on the situation but im inclined to say i would run first unless they hav a gun then ur pretty much buggered either way! although if it was jst one person theres always a part of me who wants to no how i would do in a real fight usin martial arts skills. would obviously hav to be in the situation to know for sure. :idunno:


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 30, 2004)

For me....

I'm not a distance runner by any means at all,so I have to use strategies when running from a situation.....
1) manouvers....try and keep them tripping over each other,pick them off as they do.Try not to make it a straight run unless you have no choice.
2) use obstacle to your advantage.
3) If I run...I obviuosly have a problem...if your corner me.....then YOU have a problem
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 And to quote the great Richard Pryor..."when you do have to run...try and look kool when you do it! that way the people watching can give you credit for something other lookin like a chicken_ _ _ _"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are other aspects to look at other than just plain running........


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 30, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Running and shouting "FIRE" at the top of your lungs can be a good strategy, the only thing i would worry about is if the attacker(s) had a gun.


:rofl:  I missed that earlier.  That's funny, Rob.


----------



## lonecoyote (Jul 30, 2004)

Bammx2, so, when do you make the transition from the kool guy run to the Oh S---! run? I still think that people think running is a cure all, like, "Oh, if that happens I'll just run." and that this line of thinking is wrong and dangerous. I still believe that running can turn you from someone who is only a potential target to something fun for thugs to chase, beat, stab, whatever. Once you run, all the cards are on the table, there's no way to talk your way out, and they know you're afraid and you're the prey, especially when you go from kool guy run (kgr) to the osr.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 30, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Is running a self defense strategy or not? There is always someone who says in a post that they would run in a certain situation. But there are a couple of things that give me pause about running. I've lived in some pretty bad places, not proud of it or hardcore or anything, just circumstances, and I've seen street fights, and when I've seen people people run, they invariably get chased. I think it sets loose something in the prehistoric animal part of our minds, some kind of predator/prey link. I think a lot of people would be better served by standing their ground, even vs. weapons. I'd rather get stabbed or shot in the gut than in the back. Both would probably be the end of me anyway. Running against multiple attackers is a really bad idea too, as one can take the angle on you and catch you pretty easily. This may just be me, as I'm not much of a sprinter anyway. So what does everyone think? Is running the best last resort? Should it be the first resort?




You've made some good observations.  

Running is a valid tactic.  You run either to escape or to upgrade your position.  If you're convinced you can't get away, then you get to a place where you might better defend yourself.   A narrow hallway, perhaps.  Or perhaps you run for a weapon...a board on the ground a half a block away.  A trash can lid you spotted near an alley.

Many might find themselve unable to run for a variety of reasons.  In that event, one might turn their soul over to their deity and resign themselves to selling their life at a high price.  "Forward the Eorlingas" and all that.  


Regards,

Steve


----------

